

Push Browser App Should Make Chrome’s Apple Fans Happy - zin
http://www.thechromesource.com/push-browser-app-should-make-chromes-apple-fans-happy/

======
callahad
Chrome To Phone actually does a little more than just shunt links between the
two devices: it actually dispatches to an appropriate application based on the
content you send.

For instance, highlighting a phone number opens the dialer with it pre-filled.
Manually modified routes on Google Maps are preserved when being sent, and
also open in the native Maps application. YouTube links open in the YouTube
app. Selected text gets sent to the device's clipboard.

It's pretty fantastic. Hopefully Push Browser can grow those features as well.

------
shii
I've actually just been using the Notifo extension[1] and Notifo iPhone app.

Interesting that your original post[2] announcing the launch wasn't as well
received as this secondary source/blogpost ...possibly timing of the post?

[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lgffhepmapgeepjnhc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lgffhepmapgeepjnhchaabmaoijfcnhi)
[2]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2269900>

------
robterrell
I'm using Handoff for this (<https://www.handoffapp.com/>) which includes
extensions for Chrome, Safari and Firefox.

~~~
zin
Handoff does not send links from iOS to the desktop.

------
felixthehat
<http://www.pastefire.com> lets you send any selected text from anywhere on
your mac (and PC? not tried) via right click - free!

------
sjs382
I'd love to see this for android too, so I could share between all devices
with one system.

~~~
martythemaniak
Chrome to Phone has been out since last summer.

~~~
callahad
I think sjs382 is looking for a system that can send to _both_ Android and iOS
devices with one click. If Push Browser added Android support, it would fit
that bill.

------
joebananas
I heard Wired did a whole issue on how this is the future.

~~~
Andrewski
Mondo 2000 is restarting their magazine for the iPad and the first issue will
also cover this.

